# Access Raptor 3.0 ?????



## 1trkmind (Mar 11, 2011)

I am looking at a few different bikes and it looks as though the access raptor 3.0 is the best bang for my buck. Has anyone had any experience with these? I can't find much info on them.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

No experience with it, but the specs look pretty good for that price. Wonder how much it weighs?

Search for info on the Forge Sawback if you are considering any internet bikes. It has some nicer components and weighs around 30-31.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

We weighed one in the shop today. Think it was right at 30lbs.


----------



## 1trkmind (Mar 11, 2011)

I went and rode one today. I liked the feel of the bike, but the specs are not accurate. It does have XCM forks, but it did not have a lockout. This is important to me since I will be doing some pretty heavy road riding. The preload adjustment firmed it up a bit, but I think I may be a bit heavy for that fork. I am about 230ish. www.Performancebike.com has the specs listing the 3.0 as having a SRSuntour XCM 100mm travel with mechanical lockout. I am thinking that I may try to have them add a fork with a lockout since thats what advertised, or take some money off. I like the rest of the bike, but I want what is being advertised.


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought one yesterday and I just looked on the website and noticed that same little tidbit. I want the lockout feature as well, but I hate the fork period already thinking about getting a new one to upgrade.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Doubt you will have much luck finding a heavier spring for that fork. As for as the advertising, companies usually have some type of statement like "specs are subject to change....". 

You can't expect a great fork at that price point. The upside is it looks like a good value, especially at that weight. People have posted that some of the more expensive internet bikes are heavier. Enjoy it and look at forks during the fall or winter when they're cheap, if you feel like it's holding you back.


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

Yea I bought my raptor for 360 after taxes because that gave me a lot of room to upgrade. I am about to swap the derailleurs and buy a recon gold fork for extra 210 and be golden.


----------



## Nbrcnzr (Feb 17, 2012)

Decent bike I beat the hell out of mine all season and only complaint is the fork is garbage, replaced it with a Reba and the bike rides awesome! Also swapped it over to 9 speed rear and race face ride xc cranks just recently. Also sold the oem wheels and mounted up some forte xenduro wheels not the worlds lightest wheels but lighter than the oem and strong as they come for the weight, I'm 215 and I haven't had to true them yet. The frame is bullet proof like I said I'm not light and I ride probably 3x a week weather permitting and this bike has put up with a lot!


----------



## sgtcurry (Mar 27, 2011)

Definitely very decent bike. I rode it for a month while I determined if I really wanted to get into the sport, then spent some real $$$ and got a more expensive one. But definitely a good bike while I used it.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

That's usually the case with those introductory level bikes. They're a great deal to help people get into the sport, but ultimately, if biking is gonna be your thing, you'll have to pony up for a truly trail-worthy machine in the long run.


----------



## Nbrcnzr (Feb 17, 2012)

Soon after I bought the bike I got a job at performance and being a college student dumping real $$$$ on a bike isn't in the cards so it's more affordable to just upgrade my raptor, it's stripped completely raw. I would by no means not consider this bike fully trail worthy, in stock form it's a little questionable as it it's ability to be completely reliable but with some upgrades it's an awesome bike the frame is pretty light and crazy strong for an xc frame I've had it off of 5' drops with out problem.


----------

